# Vivarium lock help



## stuart87 (Jul 16, 2010)

Hi I need a viv lock, I have a wooden viv with glass sliding doors, I brought a prorep viv lock but it don't seem to work when its on I can't move the doors, I tried the bend it so that it fits but its not going to, it still rubs too much, is there a different type of lock? (one that don't need bashing with a hammer before it fits lol) the tank I have is a vivexotic LX if it matters.
Thanks


----------



## Graham (Jan 27, 2007)

Is the glass unusually thick on your viv, or the runners particularly narrow? Have you emailed the manufacturers to see if they can suggest a solution? I'm sure you won't have been the first person to have tried fitting that lock to one of their vivs only to find it doesn't work.

Some people just use wedges to keep the doors closed, personally I think they look rather ugly and spoil the look of an otherwise attactive viv, but they do work.


----------



## ryanred5 (Sep 1, 2009)

Hi

I've got a Vivexotic VX36 viv and a metal viv lock that I got from my local rep shop but it won't work properly like the Op says.

If you leave the bend in the lock as it should be, then the glass that should go across in front of it won't move at all.

If you straighten the bend out, the glass will then go over it but the lock section you then slide on won't move along the metal bar to lock the viv correctly.

I've seen loads of vivs locked with these types of metal locks so it must be something to do with the Vivexotic vivs.

I have now ordered 2 rubber wedges from Ebay, but I'm also going to ring Aquapac who make the Vivexotic vivs and ask them why metal viv locks don't work with their vivs. I will post and let you know what they say. 

Take care.


----------

